# LED PIR Floodlight



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Looking to purchase a mains powered LED Motion Floodlight. 

Drive is about 7.5m wide. Will be mains powered. 

Any suggestions on what to buy?

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

I messed around with a few cheap eBay ones over the years and all were pretty terrible with some downright dodgy electronics.

Fitted a 30w dial one from b&q about 6 months ago and no complaints so far. Plenty of light, nicely put together and quite a lot of sensor adjustment.


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

I went to screwfix for mine, I’ve got one by the back door and one on the shed. They where both the cheapest at the time and have saved me a fortune in bulbs, they’re now 5 and 6 years old and still working as new.


----------



## Pauly.22 (Nov 15, 2009)

Fitted a one made by LAP I got from screwfix. Only a small one but brighter than expected and picks up from a good distance away.


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

Forgot to add mine where the LAP one’s as above


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Cheers guys. What wattage do you reccomend?

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

That would depend on what you need to light up and what for, if it’s a clear view to the road I wouldn’t go more than 10w as you possibly blind other road users when it’s on.


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

I’ve got a couple of 50w ones in the garage bought from LEDHut a couple of years ago. They’ve been faultless

As above I had a couple of cheap eBay ones before but the didn’t last long. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Jack R said:


> That would depend on what you need to light up and what for, if it's a clear view to the road I wouldn't go more than 10w as you possibly blind other road users when it's on.


It's for security mainly

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

garage_dweller said:


> I've got a couple of 50w ones in the garage bought from LEDHut a couple of years ago. They've been faultless
> 
> As above I had a couple of cheap eBay ones before but the didn't last long.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Used LEDhut a few times for bulbs. All been good so will check them out

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Philb1965 (Jun 29, 2010)

Screwfix lap 10w jobs for me, fitted 3 about 3 years ago and still going strong. You will need a waterproof junction box to wire into if you haven’t already I would think. 

If it’s just the 1 floodlight I’d go for 20 or 30 watt models.


----------



## stealthwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

Our driveway is around 8m by 8m. A 20W LED one lights up fine. We have another one for the back garden. My issue with the LED ones is visibility. If the kitchen light is off and the floodlight comes on, I can see the backgarden. If the kitchen light is on, I can't easily tell if the floodlight is on or off. I never had this issue with halogen floodlights.


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

The bulb in my old PIR light above the garage went the other week. The screw to open it up was completely seized. I tried everything to no avail. So I had to get a new one and ended up with one of those Scewfix LAP 10W ones. Works very well. Took a while to get the sensitivity right. First time I set it after installation during daylight it was just right, until it went dark. I reckon it was picking up a moth 200 yards away lol. So a bit of trial and error and up and down the ladder, to get it just right - basically adjusting and waiting until dark to test. Setting in daylight didn't work, which sort of makes sense really. 

Light Works well, but even though it's only been up a week, I've noticed rusty stains around the bracket already.


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

> I've noticed rusty stains around the bracket already.


Did you not put any protection on?


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

I've got one of these on my shed: https://www.screwfix.com/p/luceco-guardian-led-floodlight-pir-black-15w-cool-white/1058v

Thoroughly recommend - I can only assume the bigger/more powerful ones are as good as my one was. The main boon for me is that it's pre-wired, so you can just resolve the connection in a junction box in a weatherproof area.


----------



## Serkie (Dec 8, 2007)

Timeguard stuff is decent quality at a reasonable price.

I'm running one of these for our front drive. Plenty bright enough. They do it in white as well.

https://www.fastlec.co.uk/ledx30pir...rgy-saver-wide-beam-pir-floodlight-black.html


----------

